# Mr. Wallace



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Mr. Wallace.

Even though I have dignified name, that doesn't mean I can't be a party cat once in a while! I used to live with a college student, but he had to move and couldn't afford me anymore. He says I'm quite a good cat, though. I've never bitten or scratched anyone, and I like kids and other cats. I'd sure like to get out of this box I'm in right now - will you take me home with you?










Mr. Wallace is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

